# OSN speedtest timeout



## gabi2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first post and I did some search but couldn't find same subject/issue mentioned in any post so I hope that I'm not repeating an old case.

So a couple of days ago we decide to move from Du TV to OSN. We're used to Sky tv box and was a bit disappointing working with Du TV box.

So after the engineer visit, the main issue that we're facing, is not being able to access OSN on Demand or anything to do with being connected online through the OSN Plus HD. Everytime the engineer tried to do a connection test, the speedtest kept on timing out. He blamed it on Du broadband and their firewall. He also said that he faced such issue before but never with etisalat broadband. As I wasn't at the house and our conversation was through the phone I couldn't discuss with him my options as I wasn't sure at the beginning what he was talking about. He said to talk to Du and he'll inform OSN about the issue and to call them back if they didn't.

Last night, I tried everything I know about wired/wireless connectivity, vpn, dns and firewall but with no luck. the only thing that I didn't try is to tether the wireless connectivity through my phone data and see if that works. (there's no option in the osn box that let you choose which wireless connection to use but I brought with me the wireless connector from sky so osn box think its a wired connection but technically its not!)

Did anyone ever hear/face such a problem with OSN? Tomorrow I was going to call and ask for a new box for testing or another engineer visit but I just want to check if this is another type of putting the blame on someone else till they figure out the problem or just to make the sale/job or actually its a problem with broadband and tv providers?

Thanks!

gabi


----------

